# Templar style cross



## lwalden (Aug 5, 2009)

I've not posted much lately, given that the job since the end of April has had me flying out to Atlanta every Sunday and getting back to Dallas either late Thursday nights or Friday. Got a family reunion coming up this weekend- we hit the road at 5:15 tomorrow morning, headed for Hattiesburg Mississippi. While visiting family there back in March (for the 1st time in almost 30 years), I took a few pens to show off, including a couple of the orthodox and Eagle style cross pens I make that most of you are familiar with. My Uncle asked if I could do something styled a little more along the lines of the Templar cross, since the family church in Hattiesburg has Templar crosses throughout in all the stained glass windows, wood carvings, and even into the fabric of the pew cushions. At any rate, here's a few pens I did today to take as gifts to the reunion, including a Templar styled cross design Constant at Laserlinez was kind enough to help me work up. I'll definetly be getting more of these from him. With work having me in Atlanta, I was able to take an afternoon last week and run up to his shop. Great guy, let me burn 3 hours of his time and showed me all kinds of cool stuff he's got going. At any rate, thought I'd post this photo and would welcome any comments.


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 5, 2009)

Those are all GREAT looking pens!!! I really like the Templar style cross in the shield. They turned out wonderfully. Enjoy your reunion and have a safe trip!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 5, 2009)

Those are sweet!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 5, 2009)

Those are beyond sweet!!! I love the look of them on that style of pen. I need to make some of those.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 5, 2009)

Well executed, and my what a nice selection.
The cross looks good in that format.
Hope you enjoy your reunion, sounds like a welcome break from work activities.


----------



## Marc (Aug 5, 2009)

That cross is quite distinctive and really shows off well.  I particularly like the wood in the third pen from the left.  What kind of wood is that? 

Great pens.


----------



## Rangertrek (Aug 5, 2009)

*Super!*

Those are really outstanding pens.  The proportions of pen and cross look good, the colors look good, ..... everything looks good.
Nice concept.   I guess we may see this as a kit for sale sometime soon?


----------



## kirkfranks (Aug 5, 2009)

Really nice work on both the blank and also the turning of the pens.

Question:
Does it "show" on the back side?
I have a hard time "seeing" how it would, but also have a hard time imagining the blank put together on only one side without a seam.

Course you could just post a picture from the side and back....
Thanks,


----------



## lwalden (Aug 5, 2009)

Marc, all three on the left are Bethlehem Olive wood for the base. The fourth from the left was actually the first trial Constant put together, using a blue stabilized blank he had on hand. 


Marc said:


> That cross is quite distinctive and really shows off well.  I particularly like the wood in the third pen from the left.  What kind of wood is that?
> 
> Great pens.


----------



## lwalden (Aug 5, 2009)

Kirk, it does not show on the backside, and as a matter of fact I'm thinking that the shield/cross portion needs to be somewhat smaller- maybe by as much as a third. It kind of overpowers the upper barrel, with it wrapping almost halfway around.



kirkfranks said:


> Really nice work on both the blank and also the turning of the pens.
> 
> Question:
> Does it "show" on the back side?
> ...


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 5, 2009)

The Templar Cross design is for sure my favorite:wink:. Very nice group and I'm sure some family members are going to be very happy with these. Very nice work!


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great job on those . I really like the Templar cross design .


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 5, 2009)

lwalden said:


> Kirk, it does not show on the backside, and as a matter of fact I'm thinking that the shield/cross portion needs to be somewhat smaller- maybe by as much as a third. It kind of overpowers the upper barrel, with it wrapping almost halfway around.



I tend to agree with the size assessment. But don't get me wrong, that is a very nice batch of pens.


----------



## Marc (Aug 6, 2009)

I have turned a few olive wood blanks, but none of them have been as distinctive as those you published.  Very nice.


----------



## louisbry (Aug 6, 2009)

Very distinctive group of pens.  Your relatives will treasure them.


----------



## pensmyth (Aug 6, 2009)

I think the proportion to the pen is perfect. I really hope he puts them into production I would love to turn several!


----------



## parnelli_97 (Aug 6, 2009)

Those are awesome.... I'm with everyone else I'd buy some of these, I have friends and family that would love them. Are they laser cut kits? If they don't go all the way through it would be great, I could have the opposite side laser engraved with some personal info.


----------



## devowoodworking (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice Lyle!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Aug 6, 2009)

Those pens really turned out great, Well done!


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 7, 2009)

Those are terrific pens. I love the cross and shield.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## Goofy (Aug 7, 2009)

Mark, I got to say the sheids look great. I am just a beginner at all this and making pens as a business is the farthest thing from my mind.
I am a Knights Templar and am very interested in how you made these. Would you be willing to share with a rookie?


----------



## soccer2010 (Aug 7, 2009)

laser cut ... see:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=43378


----------



## ahoiberg (Aug 8, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 8, 2009)

Another KT here. I might be interested in a couple blanks when/if they are available.


----------



## lwalden (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks for all the positive comments, folks. I passed these out at the start of our family reunion yesterday, and they were a big hit. I'll be needing to get with Constant to get a few more made up for some of the folks who requested more for them to use as gifts for friends from the church. For those of you that expressed interest in availability, shoot Constant an e-mail or PM. I've given him a copy of the templar cross graphic I had made up along with permission to use it as he sees fit. I'm very pleased with how tight a tolerance he was able to produce, and look forward to working with him on some additional designs as well.


----------



## weiner9696 (Aug 8, 2009)

Marc,

Do they have a website where I can go to see about purchasing the Templar Blanks?

Thanks

George aka the weiner


----------



## leehljp (Aug 8, 2009)

GREAT work Lyle! 

Hey I was in Hattisburg in April! I have relatives all around there also.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 8, 2009)

Great looking pens Lyle


----------



## Mazzywv (Aug 8, 2009)

I really like those templar crosses.  Are the blanks for sale to the public yet?


----------



## lwalden (Aug 8, 2009)

Mazzywv said:


> I really like those templar crosses.  Are the blanks for sale to the public yet?



I believe if you contact Constant at LazerLinez he can get you taken care of.


----------



## KiltedGunn (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice, Lyle!  Good to see you're still around!


----------

